# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα >  πρόβλημα σε φούρνο

## vidas

λοιπόν πριν μια βδομάδα μου χάρισαν ένα παλιό φούρνο αχρησιμοποίητο σχεδόν! ποιο συγκεκριμένα ο φούρνος δεν είχε δουλέψει ποτε... και τα ματια λίγο. το πρόβλημα έχει ως έξεις.... ο φούρνος ανάβει κανονικά και μετά από 5- 10 λεπτά ρίχνει τις ασφάλειες!!! όταν πέσει  θερμοκρασία του ξαναπαίρνει μπροστά και μετά από λίγο τις ρίχνει. μέτρησα την αντίσταση στα καλώδια και γραφή 18- 20 Ω (αν μέτρησα σωστά μιας και δεν είμαι ιδιαιτερα σχετικός)
μήπως έχει κανένας καμια ιδέα τι τρέχει???

----------


## selectronic

Ασφάλεια ρίχνει και όχι ρελέ διαρροής?

  Κάποια αντίσταση έχει πρόβλημα (ρωγμή στο κέλυφος?) μάλλον.

----------


## vidas

πολύ σωστά ρώτησες :Lol: ... το ρελέ ρίχνει

----------


## nikolaras

Την αντίσταση του φούρνου να αλλάξεις, όταν ζεσταίνεται κάνει επαφή με το πίσω μέρος του φούρνου και βραχυκυκλώνει....
Για να εντοπίσω παρόμοια  βλάβη στον φούρνο της μάνας μου, έφαγα μια βδομάδα !!!!

----------


## vidas

> Την αντίσταση του φούρνου να αλλάξεις, όταν ζεσταίνεται κάνει επαφή με το πίσω μέρος του φούρνου και βραχυκυκλώνει....
> Για να εντοπίσω παρόμοια  βλάβη στον φούρνο της μάνας μου, έφαγα μια βδομάδα !!!!


μου φαίνεται πολύ πιθανό αυτό που λες. μάλλον θα πρέπει να ψάξω πια από όλες είναι.... μπαίνει  στα υπό έλεγχο. κανένας άλλος καμια ιδέα για να μην λύνω και δένω άσκοπα

----------


## stefanoszis

βαλε το φουρνο να δουλεψει χωρις γειωση για μια ωρα στη μεγιστη θερμοκρασια. προσοχη μην ακουμπησεισ μεταλικεσ επιφανειες του φουρνου γιατι θα εχουν ρευμα.

----------

dagpan (14-11-11)

----------


## selectronic

> βαλε το φουρνο να δουλεψει *χωρις γειωση* για μια ωρα στη μεγιστη θερμοκρασια. προσοχη μην ακουμπησεισ μεταλικεσ επιφανειες του φουρνου γιατι θα εχουν ρευμα.


  Είναι *επικίνδυνο* να προτείνεις στον οποιοδήποτε άσχετο (χωρίς παρεξήγηση vidas) τέτοια πράγματα!!!


  Ακόμα και να απομονώσει μία μία τις αντιστάσεις είναι επικίνδυνο αν δεν ξέρεις τι κάνεις!

----------


## taxideytis

ο vidas δεν έιναι άσχετος...έιναι απλά επικίνδυνος είδικά όταν οδηγεί ένα wranger με μεγάλες ρόδες... :Lol:  :Tongue2:  

xaaxxa... θανάση, λύσε τον φούρνο... :Biggrin: 

(και με ξύπνησες πρωί πρωί...)

----------


## takisegio

ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑΞΕ την αντισταση

----------


## j kalai

Kατα 90% εχουν μαζεψει υγρασια οι αντιστασεις και για αυτο ριχνει το ρελε.
Η διαδικασια ειναι να βγει η γειωση απο την κουζινα και να λειτουργεισει χωρις αυτην ο φουρνος μεχρι να σταθεροποιηθει ο ρελες.
Ο χρονος που θα παρει η διαδικασια αυτη μπορει να ειναι και μια ωρα και θα πρεπει να λειτουργησουν ολες οι αντιστασεις.
Αυτο θα εχει σαν αποτελεσμα να φυγει η υγρασια απο τις αντιστασεις.
Για να ξερεις ποτε θα ειναι ενταξει θα πρεπει να κλεινεις τον γενικο και να βαζεις την γειωση στην θεση της και να ξανα αναβεις τον φουρνο μεχρι να σταθεροποιηθει ο ρελες.
Υπαρχουν και περιπτωσεις ομως που δεν πετυχαινει αυτη η διαδικασια και τοτε παμε για αλλαγη των αντιστασεων.

Βεβαια ειναι επικινδυνο αυτο για οσους δεν γνωριζουν και για αυτο καλο θα ηταν να το κανει ενας ηλεκτρολογος ή καποιος τεχνικος.

----------


## j kalai

Και εγω που νομιζα οτι ημουν ο μονος τετρακινητος εδω. :Smile:

----------


## stafidas

Ενδιαφέρον θέμα και καλή ανάλυση/εξήγηση από τον j kalai αλλά έχω μια ερώτηση. Γιατί ρίχνει το ρελέ μετά από 5-10 λεπτά και όχι αμέσως?

----------


## vidas

> βαλε το φουρνο να δουλεψει χωρις γειωση για μια ωρα στη μεγιστη θερμοκρασια. προσοχη μην ακουμπησεισ μεταλικεσ επιφανειες του φουρνου γιατι θα εχουν ρευμα.


 αυτό θα κάνω σήμερα και αν συνεχίσει να έχει διαρροή θα ψάξω το από που!!!

----------


## vidas

> Και εγω που νομιζα οτι ημουν ο μονος τετρακινητος εδω.


 δεν είσαι! oi σίγουρoi είμαστε εγώ και ο ταξιδευτής

----------


## vidas

> Ενδιαφέρον θέμα και καλή ανάλυση/εξήγηση από τον j kalai αλλά έχω μια ερώτηση. Γιατί ρίχνει το ρελέ μετά από 5-10 λεπτά και όχι αμέσως?


 κοίτα και εμενα αυτό με έχει παραξενέψει. μέχρι τώρα έχουν δώσει δυο απαντήσεις που είναι πωλεί πιθανές. το κακό είναι πως στην μια περίπτωση έχει λύσιμο και βαριέμαι το ψαχούλεμα.

----------


## vidas

> Είναι *επικίνδυνο* να προτείνεις στον οποιοδήποτε άσχετο (χωρίς παρεξήγηση vidas) τέτοια πράγματα!!!
> 
> 
>   Ακόμα και να απομονώσει μία μία τις αντιστάσεις είναι επικίνδυνο αν δεν ξέρεις τι κάνεις!


  εδώ φιλε σύμφωνw μαζί σου και επαυξάνω!!! όταν έκανα το post έψαξα σε παλαιότερα post μήπως βρω κάτι παρόμοιο και δεν πίστευα στα ματια μου!!! κάτι πρέπει να γίνει με αυτό το θέμα πριν κανένας γειωθεί μόνιμα.
κατά την γνώμη μου όταν κάποιος ρωτάει σε τέτοια θέματα καλο θα ήταν να τον ρωτάμε τι γνώσεις έχεις για να προστατεύσουμε πρώτα αυτόν και μετά το πορτοφόλι του! ξεκινάω εγώ για της γνώσεις μου είμαι μηχανολόγος που βαριετέ τα ηλεκτρολογικά γιατί δεν είναι πάντα απλά.... θέλουν πήρα στο αντικείμενο και ψάξιμο!!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Καλημέρα . Πέραν τον παραπάνω "πιθανών αιτιών" από εσάς , για την διαρροή .
να λάβετε υπόψη και τούτο . 
Προσωπικά  έτυχα την εξής περίπτωση. Είχα ένα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με αντίσταση φούρνου κουζίνας και στο σπίτι υπήρχε ρελέ διαρροής . Άλλαξα (καινούρια) μια αντίσταση και  έριχνε και πάλι το ρελέ. Άλλαξα και πάλι μια αντίσταση (δεύτερη αντίσταση καινούρια επίσης )  μη έχοντας και τίποτα άλλο να κάνω . και η δεύτερη αντίσταση λειτουργεί μέχρι και σήμερα !!! (μιλάμε πριν 10 χρόνια) 
Το συμπέρασμα που έβγαλα κατά καιρούς ... είναι ότι ακόμα και οι καινούριες αντιστάσεις που κυκλοφορούν στο εμπόριο (συνήθως ιμιτασιόν ) δεν είναι και απόλυτες στην κατασκευή τους καθώς κάποιες έχουν μια σχετικά ασήμαντη διαρροή ... αλλά σημαντική όταν πρόκειται για παρουσία ρελέ διαρροής στο σπίτι (αντί των απλών ασφαλειών που χρησιμοποιούσαμε ανέκαθεν) . καθώς αυτές (οι διαρροής ) "απαγορεύουν " το όριο των 30 mA διαρροής προς την γείωση. Δηλαδή μπελάς όταν έχει να κάνει και με βαριές συσκευές όπου συνήθως εκεί παρουσιάζονται και τα προβλήματα . θερμοσίφωνο τοστιέρες κτλ. Όπου αυτές οι αντιστάσεις έχουν την ιδιότητα του θερμο συστελλόμενου "κακού" . Και όταν παλιώσουν λιγάκι αυτές οι αντιστάσεις ξεπερνούν κάποια στιγμή το όριο διαρροής του ρελέ. χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι η αντίσταση αυτή είναι και εντελώς άχρηστη αφού αυτή θα δουλέψει κανονικά σε απλή ασφάλεια του πίνακα. Αλλά αν θέλουμε το μέγιστο της δικής μας ασφάλειας . και επιβάλλετε ο ρελές . τότε αλλάζουμε την αντίσταση.

Αφού έχουν λοιπόν έτσι τα πράγματα ας κάνει το εξής , για να εντοπίσει ποια αντίσταση φταίει.
1) ο Φούρνος έχει στο επάνω μέρος (συνήθως 2 αντιστάσεις) η μία είναι η "κανονική" και η άλλη το "γκρίλ" . και στο κάτω μέρος έχουμε επίσης μια αντίσταση κανονική.

2) να ανάψει πρώτα το γκρίλ μόνο του για αρκετή ώρα να δει αν θα ενεργοποιηθεί το ρελέ. αν όχι ... τότε μόνο το επάνω και μετά μόνο το κάτω ... σε όποια από αυτές "πέσει" αντικατάσταση με καινούρια. ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΦΥΛΑΞΗ ΣΤΑ ΡΕΥΜΑΤΑ.

----------


## vidas

λοιπόν τα νέα είναι καλά.... καταρχήν ζω ακόμα!!!   
λοιπόν έβγαλα την γιόσι και τον δούλεψα για καμια ώρα πάνω κάτω gril. κατά την διάρκεια μέτραγα τα ρεύματα που είχε στο κέλυφος της η κουζίνα έφτασε να δείχνει το πολύμετρο για λίγη ώρα 110V!!!! σταδιακά έπεσε στο μηδέν και κάτι ψιλά. αυτήν την στιγμή δουλεύει μια χαρά με την γhόσh του συνδεδεμένη. ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια σας ... εγώ και ο φούρνος. σημειώστε πως η διαρροή ήταν από την απάνω αντίσταση

----------

dagpan (14-11-11)

----------


## taxideytis

> ...λοιπόν τα νέα είναι καλά.... καταρχήν ζω ακόμα!!!


...φτου...επέζησε ακόμα μια φορά.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## picdev

ακόμα και αν αποσυνδέσεις τη γείωση , ο αυτόματος ηλεκτροπληξίας δεν θα έπρεπε να πέφτει? 
αφού υπάρχει διαρροή στο σώμα της κουζίνας? 
ή μήπως επειδή δεν έχουμε γείωση το ρεύμα δεν "φεύγει" απο το σώμα της κουζίνας ?(εκτός αν το αγγίξουμε φυσικά :Rolleyes: )

----------


## ezizu

Νομίζω ότι απαντάς  μόνος σου στην ερώτηση σου.

----------


## selectronic

Ο ρελές δεν είναι… βολτόμετρο!

  Όπως είπες και μόνος σου έχουμε τάση αλλά «δεν πάει πουθενά», δεν υπάρχει δηλαδή ροή *ρεύματος*.


  Για τα θέματα ασφάλειας: 
  Δεν ξέρω αν το συγκεκριμένο μέλος έχει πείρα στο θέμα και κάποιοι από εσάς το γνωρίζεται αυτό, εγώ στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα δεν κατάλαβα κάτι τέτοιο. Γενικά αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος για το μπορεί να κάνει ο άλλος δεν μπορείς να του δίνεις «συμβουλές» που απαιτούν γνώσεις και πιθανόν να είναι θανατηφόρες αν γίνει κάτι λάθος. Αυτή είναι η άποψή μου.

----------


## vidas

> ακόμα και αν αποσυνδέσεις τη γείωση , ο αυτόματος ηλεκτροπληξίας δεν θα έπρεπε να πέφτει? 
> αφού υπάρχει διαρροή στο σώμα της κουζίνας? 
> ή μήπως επειδή δεν έχουμε γείωση το ρεύμα δεν "φεύγει" απο το σώμα της κουζίνας ?(εκτός αν το αγγίξουμε φυσικά)


μάλλον έχεις μπερδευτή λίγο με τα καλώδια. οι αγωγοί ενός μονοφασικού καταναλωτή είναι συνήθως τρεις
φάση     ουδέτερος      και γείωση.
 το κίτρινο πάντα είναι η γείωση. η γείωση πιάνει σε σημεία του καταλωτή που μπορούν να μεταφέρουν φορτίο στον άνθρωπο και μπορεί να έρθει σε επαφή αυτός. για να δουλεύουν οι συσκευές θέλουν τα αλλα δυο καλώδια φάσης και ουδέτερου. ο αγωγός της γειώσεις πηγαίνει στο ρελέ ηλεκτροπληξίας και είναι πάντα υπό φυσιολογικές συνθήκες χωρίς φορτίο.  αν το ρεύμα βρεθεί σε σημεία που δεν πρέπει ο αγωγός της γειώσεις θα μεταφέρει αυτό το ρεύμα στον ρελέ και αυτός θα <<πέσει>> διακόπτοντας το ρεύμα για να μας προτατεύσει. πλέον παρα πολλές συσκευές δεν έχουν καν γείωση και αυτό γιατί τα σημεία επαφής με τον άνθρωπο είναι από μη αγώγιμα υλικά.


υγ. αν η ορθογραφία μου είναι χαλια τα παράπονα σας στο http://speech.ilsp.gr/greeklish/

----------


## selectronic

Μάλλον κι εσύ έχεις μπερδευτεί ολίγον…

  Δεν πηγαίνει η γείωση στον ρελέ, καμία σχέση δεν έχει με την γείωση ο ρελές. Μετράει αν το ρεύμα που «φεύγει» από την φάση, «επιστρέφει» από τον ουδέτερο. Αν φεύγουν πχ 10 αμπέρ από την φάση και γυρνάν 9 από τον ουδέτερο, τότε το ένα αμπέρ έχει πάει αλλού (πχ ψήνει εσένα). Οι πιο πολλοί ρελέδες «πέφτουν» στα 30mA διαρροής.

  Η γείωση χρειάζεται ακριβώς για να υπάρχει «δρόμος» να διαρρεύσουν (στην περίπτωσή μας προς την γη) αυτά τα mA.

Δες κι εδώ

----------


## picdev

και εγώ αυτό ο ξέρο, η γείωση δεν έχει σχέση με το ρελέ ηεκτροπηξίας, απλά επειδή δεν έχει γείωση η κουζίνα μένει φορτισμένη με το φορτίο της διαρροής,
κάτι σαν μπαταρία.Μια άλλη ερώτηση γιατί κάποιος ΄πιο πάνω έγραψε οτι έτσι σταθεροποιήται το ρελέ?

----------


## selectronic

> και εγώ αυτό ο ξέρο, η γείωση δεν έχει σχέση με το ρελέ ηεκτροπηξίας, απλά επειδή δεν έχει γείωση η κουζίνα μένει φορτισμένη με το φορτίο της διαρροής,
> κάτι σαν μπαταρία.Μια άλλη ερώτηση γιατί κάποιος ΄πιο πάνω έγραψε οτι έτσι σταθεροποιήται το ρελέ?


  Εννοούσε ότι δεν θα πέφτει κι ας έχει διαρροή η αντίσταση. Διαρρέει η *τάση* αλλά δεν έχουμε διαρροή *ρεύματος* αφού η τάση δεν πάει πουθενά. Καμία σχέση με μπαταρία.

  Αν υποθέσουμε ότι με γείωση εκτός και 100volt στην κουζίνα την πιάσεις, τότε θα τραβήξεις κάποιο ρεύμα (υποθέτουμε ότι γειώνεσαι με το πάτωμα), και άρα θα πέσει ο ρελέ, κι ας μην έχει πάνω γείωση η κουζίνα.

  Η διαφορά είναι ότι με την γείωση συνδεδεμένη θα πέσει ο ρελέ με το που πάθει κάτι η αντίσταση, ενώ χωρίς γείωση η κουζίνα θα περιμένει (με τάση στο σασί) να την πιάσει κάποιος, και τότε θα πέσει ο ρελέ…

----------


## jonaras

Μια απορία από έναν άσχετο του είδους που όμως έχει πάθος με τα ηλεκτρικά, κτλ..

όταν λες φίλε Θανάση ότι χωρίς την γείωση μετρούσες 110βολτ τάση στο κέλυφος της κουζίνας, αν εγώ ή οποιοσδήποτε έκανε το λάθος να την αγγίξει εκείνη τη στιγμή να υποθέσω ότι θα γινόταν κάρβουνο έε;; και αν κάποιος μη σχετικός έβαζε αυτή την κουζίνα σε λειτουργία στην κατάσταση που ήταν παραλείποντας την γείωση θα τον έψηνε;; έτσι απλά; δεν υπάρχουν άλλα ασφαλιστικά μετρά;

----------


## selectronic

Το ασφαλιστικό μέτρο είναι ο ρελέ και όπως είπα και πιο πάνω ακόμα και χωρίς γείωση στην συσκευή, και καθόλου γείωση να έχει το σπίτι, με το που πιάσεις το σασί θα αρχίσεις να διαρρέεσαι από  ένα ρεύμα, που όταν φτάσει στα 30mA θα πέσει ο ρελέ. Εσύ πάντως θα την ακούσεις όταν πιάσεις την κουζίνα.

  Γι αυτό υπάρχει η γείωση στα μεταλλικά σασί, ώστε αν υπάρξει κάποιο πρόβλημα στην συσκευή και διαρρεύσει τάση στο σασί, να γίνει αμέσως διαρροή ρεύματος προς την γη. Οπότε η συσκευή «ρίχνει τον ρελέ» και καταλαβαίνεις ότι έχει πρόβλημα (και την βγάζεις από την πρίζα μέχρι να την επισκευάσεις).

  Ακόμα και αν δεν υπάρχει ρελέ διαρροής (ανεπίτρεπτο την σήμερον ημέρα), αν είναι σε καλή κατάσταση η γείωση και αναλόγως το πρόβλημα στην συσκευή, μπορεί να γίνει τόσο μεγάλη διαρροή ρεύματος προς την γή που να ρίξει την ασφάλεια, αν και είναι σπάνια περίπτωση σε σπίτι…

----------


## j kalai

> Γιατί ρίχνει το ρελέ μετά από 5-10 λεπτά και όχι αμέσως?


Oi αντιστασεις εσωτερικα εχουν ενα μονωτικο υλικο που χωριζει το συρμα (αντισταση) απο το εξωτερικο περιβλημα.
Ολοι θα εχετε δει οτι οταν σε ενα μεταλλικο αντικειμενο το οποιο εχει μια θερμοκρασια π.χ. 20 βαθμων, ξεκινησουμε να το ζεστανουμε γρηγορα, δημιουργουνται υδρατμοι.
Οι υδρατμοι αυτοι και η κακη ποιοτητας μονωτικου υλικου που εχουν οι αντιστασεις ιμιτασιον αλλα και γνησιες ακομα ορισμενων εταιριων, ειναι οι υπευθυνοι για την πτωση του ρελε αφου αφηνουν το ρευμα να περασει προς το εξωτερικο μερος της αντιστασης.

----------


## j kalai

> Μια απορία από έναν άσχετο του είδους που όμως έχει πάθος με τα ηλεκτρικά, κτλ..
> 
> όταν λες φίλε Θανάση ότι χωρίς την γείωση μετρούσες 110βολτ τάση στο κέλυφος της κουζίνας, αν εγώ ή οποιοσδήποτε έκανε το λάθος να την αγγίξει εκείνη τη στιγμή να υποθέσω ότι θα γινόταν κάρβουνο έε;; και αν κάποιος μη σχετικός έβαζε αυτή την κουζίνα σε λειτουργία στην κατάσταση που ήταν παραλείποντας την γείωση θα τον έψηνε;; έτσι απλά; δεν υπάρχουν άλλα ασφαλιστικά μετρά;


Μπορει να λεει 110βολτ αλλα για καποιον λογο που δεν μπορω να εξηγησω δεν ειναι τοσο.
Εχω περασει ξυστα το χερι μου πανω απο την κουζινα και δεν με εχει χτυπησει και ο λογος που το εκανα ηταν για αυτο ακριβως που ρωτας.
Δεν αφηνουμε ποτε ομως μια ηλεκτρικη συσκευη να λειτουργει χωρις γειωση.

----------


## selectronic

*-Χιουμοριστικό ποστ, ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ !!!-
*
Τρομερό πείραμα! :Biggrin: 


  Τόσα θα ήταν, αλλά είτε δεν γειωνόσουν καλά, ή η διαρροή ήταν τόσο «μικρή» που δεν μπορούσε να δώσει αρκετό ρεύμα για να το νιώσεις.

  Ξανακάνε το αλλά με πολύμετρο πάνω και να δεις αν θα κάνει πτώση τάσης! :Tongue2: 
*
-Χιουμοριστικό ποστ, ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ !!!-*

----------


## vidas

> Μια απορία από έναν άσχετο του είδους που όμως έχει πάθος με τα ηλεκτρικά, κτλ..
> 
> όταν λες φίλε Θανάση ότι χωρίς την γείωση μετρούσες 110βολτ τάση στο κέλυφος της κουζίνας, αν εγώ ή οποιοσδήποτε έκανε το λάθος να την αγγίξει εκείνη τη στιγμή να υποθέσω ότι θα γινόταν κάρβουνο έε;; και αν κάποιος μη σχετικός έβαζε αυτή την κουζίνα σε λειτουργία στην κατάσταση που ήταν παραλείποντας την γείωση θα τον έψηνε;; έτσι απλά; δεν υπάρχουν άλλα ασφαλιστικά μετρά;


ρωτάς για να μάθεις?

----------


## vidas

> Μάλλον κι εσύ έχεις μπερδευτεί ολίγον…
> 
>   Δεν πηγαίνει η γείωση στον ρελέ, καμία σχέση δεν έχει με την γείωση ο ρελές. Μετράει αν το ρεύμα που «φεύγει» από την φάση, «επιστρέφει» από τον ουδέτερο. Αν φεύγουν πχ 10 αμπέρ από την φάση και γυρνάν 9 από τον ουδέτερο, τότε το ένα αμπέρ έχει πάει αλλού (πχ ψήνει εσένα). Οι πιο πολλοί ρελέδες «πέφτουν» στα 30mA διαρροής.
> 
>   Η γείωση χρειάζεται ακριβώς για να υπάρχει «δρόμος» να διαρρεύσουν (στην περίπτωσή μας προς την γη) αυτά τα mA.
> 
> Δες κι εδώ


πολύ ποιο ακριβές προσέγγιση από την δικη μου.

----------


## stafidas

Φίλε Γιάννη (j kalai) ευχαριστώ για την εξήγηση. Αναλυτικός και κατατοπιστικός όπως πάντα.

----------


## j kalai

> *-Χιουμοριστικό ποστ, ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ !!!-
> *
> Τρομερό πείραμα!
> 
> 
> *Τόσα θα ήταν, αλλά είτε δεν γειωνόσουν καλά, ή η διαρροή ήταν τόσο «μικρή» που δεν μπορούσε να δώσει αρκετό ρεύμα για να το νιώσεις.
> 
> *Ξανακάνε το αλλά με πολύμετρο πάνω και να δεις αν θα κάνει πτώση τάσης!
> *
> -Χιουμοριστικό ποστ, ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ !!!-*


Exεις δικιο.
Την επομενη φορα θα σφουγγαριζω ταυτοχρονα και θα σας ενημερωσω. :Biggrin:

----------


## vidas

> Exεις δικιο.
> Την επομενη φορα θα σφουγγαριζω ταυτοχρονα και θα σας ενημερωσω.


φρόντισε να είσαι και ξυπόλητος για σίγουρο αποτέλεσμα

----------


## jonaras

> ρωτάς για να μάθεις?


 ναι γιατί απόρησα με το πόσο απλό είναι τελικά χωρίς να το υπολογίζεις να γίνει το κακό

----------


## selectronic

> Την επομενη φορα θα σφουγγαριζω ταυτοχρονα και θα σας ενημερωσω.


  Δοκίμασε εσύ αυτό και θα βάλω εγώ ροοστάτη να δω πόσα mA χρειάζεται για να αρχίσω να χορεύω :Tongue2:

----------

